# Has anyone come across any good April Fools jokes today?



## Mpsox (1 Apr 2010)

I have to admit to being a bit disappointed with the ones I've seen in the paper or heard on the radio today, all a bit silly or puerile in my opinion. Has anyone come across any good ones. 

My favourite is the one a few years back when David Norris announced on the Pat Kenny show that he was getting married to an American woman that he'd met at a Joyce convention. Very funny but with just the suspicion that it might actually be true


----------



## Niall M (1 Apr 2010)

There was a good one on the radio about the Tipp U21's beating the Kerry U21's in football. sadly for me, its actually true...


----------



## Caveat (1 Apr 2010)

I take it that you haven't been impressed with efforts in this site then Mpsox?


----------



## mathepac (1 Apr 2010)

Niall M said:


> ...  Tipp U21's beating the Kerry U21's in football ...


Sadly for the Kerry footballers it was the Tipp girls' team ...


----------



## DB74 (1 Apr 2010)

Haven't heard any good ones today but there are some here which I have never heard of before

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/aprilfool/


----------



## Pique318 (1 Apr 2010)

Premiership referees to use Segways from next season


----------



## Mpsox (1 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> I take it that you haven't been impressed with efforts in this site then Mpsox?


 
Note my post, on the radio and in the papers is what I said


----------



## ajapale (1 Apr 2010)

I got fooled twice by the Myles Dungan radio show this AM on RTE Radio 1.

The first concerned the Gerorge Mitchell Scholarship fund and 20million voted by the Dail. I should have been suspicious when it was reported that Reg Empy had committed the NI government to contributing £60k! And when they stated that the lady who organized the scholarship had sued the K-Club (some complicated story involving apartments overlooking the fairways!)

The other one involved a new law introduced by the green party that hunting dogs would have to wear collars with picture id (the pictures would be of their owners).

Both cases had some rural ignoramus TD ranting and raving about the implications it was all very realistic.


----------



## aonfocaleile (1 Apr 2010)

The one on the 6 o'clock news had me fooled for a few mins - it was a feature about AA mechanics using jet backs to bypass traffic to reach stranded motorists. I fell for it completely until Brian Dobson ended the bulletin by saying they'd give an update this day next year.

I was so taken in by it that I almost woke Mr. AFE 'cause I was so amazed


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2010)

Love the one to-day about the 

_* Post crossed with aonfocaleile's one._


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2010)

Not radio or newspapers but I heard that a bulletin was circulated in Ryanair to tell staff about the latest innovation....vending machines on planes, which would serve sweets, chocolates, ice cream, etc.   This would reduce the number of staff needed on planes and as usual they would pass on the savings to customers.....

Of course, knowing Ryanair, who knows if it's a joke or not!


----------



## boris (2 Apr 2010)

Someone "retweeted" this on Twitter earlier:

"really funny april fools story in times today about the taxpayer forking out over 22 billion for anglo. Very funny. Gas."

Frightening


----------



## fobs (2 Apr 2010)

Matt Cooper yesterday evening had a guy from a bar in Galway that was going to flout the liciencing laws and server alcohol. Believed him until he said he was going to join up with the Head Shops and invite them to the bar and have one big party to attract the young people. Must have been an April's fool anyway!


----------



## haminka1 (4 Apr 2010)

one forum had a "love" generator, which changed all replies to a thread to almost sickeningly sentimental messages, full of love, understanding and mutual admiration of all participants - it was really funny


----------

